# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  حاول ركز وشوف نظرك كيف !!!!

## The Gentle Man

1 حاول ايجاد حرف الـ C

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO


2- اذا لقيت حرف الـ C , حاول ايجاد رقم 6 


99999999999999999999 9999999999999999999 9999999999999
99999999999999999999 9999999999999999999 9999999999999
99999999999999999999 9999999999999999999 9999999999999
99999999999999999999 9999999999999999999 9999999999999
99999999999999999999 9999999999999999999 6999999999999
99999999999999999999 9999999999999999999 9999999999999
99999999999999999999 9999999999999999999 9999999999999


3- اذا قدرت تطلع الرقم 6 بكون نظرك وتركيزك ممتاز

بس هلا حاول تلاقي حرف N 


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMNMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]أسعد الله صباحك  :Smile: 

الحمد الله تركيزي ممتاز    :SnipeR (49): 



تقديري  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الحمدلله طلع 6*6

 :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طلع كويس بس اتغلبت كثير عيوني صارو يوجعوني  :Icon6:  :Icon6:  :Icon6:  :Icon6:  :Icon6:

----------


## Rahma Queen

طلتهم بسرعه
هاهاي

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## رنيم

6 على 6

----------


## دموع الورد

تمااااام

----------


## بياض الثلج

ال 6 و حرف النون لقيتهم بس السي لم أستطيع  :Icon13: 

نظري 1.75

 :SnipeR (81):

----------


## mylife079

الحمد لله

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

الحمدلله 6ع 6

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما شاء الله عنكم 

نظركو قوي وممتاز 


بس بياض ليه هيك نظرك ضعيف

عينك زايغه على حدا تاني ؟؟  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ما شاء الله عنكم 
> 
> نظركو قوي وممتاز 
> 
> 
> بس بياض ليه هيك نظرك ضعيف
> 
> عينك زايغه على حدا تاني ؟؟


انا طلعت 2 وحرف السي مو موجود كيف طلعوه هم  :SnipeR (88): 

يا حسرة وين بدها تزوووغ 

مش عارفة اهرب من المنتدى اروح احب  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا موجود
دوري منيح
ابن الجيران ؟؟؟ ولا ما ببين  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

انا لقيتهم كلهم وبسرعه ..,,
شكرا كتير محمد ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما شاء الله عنك شذى 

نظرك 10 / 6 وتركيزك ممتاز 

وخص نص بعد العمليه
 :SnipeR (38):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> ما شاء الله عنك شذى 
> 
> نظرك 10 / 6 وتركيزك ممتاز 
> 
> وخص نص بعد العمليه



ههههههههههه

شكلها العمليه جابت نتيجه ..!!!!! :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74): 
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## The Gentle Man

هيك شكله

 :7f21b6bbef: 
الحمد لله على سلامتك :Eh S(17):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> هيك شكله
> 
> 
> الحمد لله على سلامتك



الله يسلمك ويخليك يا رب ..

وشكرا عالــــ  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو

 :SnipeR (42):  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

نظري 6/6

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما شاء الله عنك

بتوكلي جزر كثير شكلو ؟؟ :Eh S(3):

----------


## ريمي

هههههههههههههههه

لعبة حلوة وجميلة 

100%
100%

----------


## عاشقة ريان

تركيز ممتاز

----------


## bnt .irbid

طلعتهم بسرعة ...الحمدلله تركيزي ونظري ممتاز ...
. شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

